# Going to watch my Bulldogs in the Orange Bowl and bringing the rod



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Want to see if I can get a bone in the Keys. Anybody have any advice?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Yep...beat Bama and then you'd have a short drive over to New Orleans and could go catch redfish! 

Seriously, I don't know much about the bonefishing down there but, from what I've learned, there are few DIY chances so you might think about a guide. I'm no expert but I think it's a little on the cold side. I know there are are tarpon at night this time of year if that interests you (and that would be right in Miami).

Hey...I wish you guys the best. Our daughter and son-in-law are both alums and, except for the Bama game ...I'm a die hard Bulldog. In baseball, even against Bama, I'm pulling for MSU.

Our son-in-law was a pitcher for Ron Polk up there (was actually co captain of the baseball team Polk's last year). He had a really good career...got to pitch in the CWS and will always be the answer to a great trivia question...who was the winning pitcher in Ron Polks last win.

Even in college we knew they were going to get married so he was already like my son. We went to every Bulldog baseball game (home and away) and, like I said, fell in love with the baseball and that tradition. When you're a Bama fan, almost anything baseball is an upgrade and MSU certainly is that.

I wish you a great 2015, a bowl game win and tight lines in the Keys. Travel safely!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Message Taylor (PBTH). He isn't on here a ton but he spends a good portion of the year down in the keys. I have fished Bones down there but just dont know enough to give good advice.


----------

